# :: ECS Tuning :: Now Available!! C6 A6 Ksport Kontrol Pro Coilovers



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

An exciting new coilover option for your Audi C6 A6 has recently become available from ECS.

The Ksport Kontrol Pro system allows for 36 levels of damping adjustment, giving you an unparalleled level of control over this critical dimension of handling dynamics.

Adjustment collars are made from 6061 billet aluminum, Steel shock bodies are electroplated with zinc to resist rust and protect from the elements. The shock or strut valving for each piece is matched accordingly to the spring rate, giving superior ride quality and reliability.


*Take Back Kontrol*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.2L & 3.0T (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

